# Watz Crackin Yo?



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Midwest Machine said:


> I am Midwest Machine. I live in Fifield, Wisconsin. I ride a Sims 09 nexus wit Sims Combi Link Bindings. My spots to ride are my house, camp forest springs, big powder horn mountain, cristie mountain, and Black Jack R.I.P.. I got snow boarding when my cousin started.



howdy :thumbsup:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

a midwest machine? is that like a tractor?

i'll tell ya what's cracking.... my bloody hands and knuckles.... too many damned slapshots the other night with a 100 flex stick.

frikkin painful!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

summer is crackin

i never messed up my hands from takin slappers, is it really because of the stick? i stopped playing but a buddy does still, i just cant get over the prices for some sticks now, i maxed out at $50 for them cheap ass flexy titans from the mid 90's


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

sticks are stoopid pricey now that we are in the world of the composite

they are wicked light tho

thank god for eBay

your typical Easton stick in the UK is £200!!!!! with zero warranty!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> a midwest machine? is that like a tractor?
> 
> i'll tell ya what's cracking.... my bloody hands and knuckles.... too many damned slapshots the other night with a 100 flex stick.
> 
> frikkin painful!


A Midwest Machine is not a tractor ,but my neighbor owns 5 tractors.


----------

